# Wo kauft Ihr Eure Koi? Suchen Händler im Ruhrgebiet.



## teichern (29. Nov. 2018)

Für das kommende Frühjahr möchten wir 2-3 Kois zu unserem Bestand hinzufügen. Natürlich sollte es ein seriöser und erfahrener Händler sein. Die wenigen Händler die ich ausmachen konnte, sind meist im Süden angesiedelt, aber da wir die Fische gern selbst in Augenschein nehmen und abholen möchten, sollte der Händler möglichst im Raum Köln-Dortmund liegen. Auch möchten wir nicht an Auktionen teilnehmen, sondern lieber persönlich aussuchen und kaufen.

Da wir Anfänger in diesem Thema sind und ohnehin den Unterschied zwischen einem €10.000 und €100 Koi nicht erkennen können, sind unsere Ansprüche was Herkunft und Zucht angeht relativ gering. Wir setzten hier mehr auf reines gefallen und natürlich Gesundheit. Ob der Koi aus Japan oder Europa kommt, spielt für uns erstmal keine Rolle. Auch das Wachstum muß nicht bis 90cm oder mehr gehen, allerdings sollten die Neuzugänge schon 50cm groß sein. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns Händler im Ruhrgebiet oder Richtung Köln empfehlen, bei denen wir auch jetzt schon, oder in den nächsten Wochen, unsere neuen Haustiere aussuchen können.

LG Hans


----------



## teichern (29. Nov. 2018)

Großen Dank an Florian (Teich&Garten4You) für die ausführlichen Videos zu Koi Händlern. Da Videos mehr als 1000 Worte sagen, hier zwei Videos über O-Fisch in Oberhausen, mitten im Ruhrgebiet und eins über EPS zwischen Dortmund und Bielefeld:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQBBZ91KMTY&t=0s&list=PLdZR-kKgbKp8973Ue4hs_iKY7i-2KynBQ&index=3_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSyt6dzwxl4&t=0s&list=PLdZR-kKgbKp8973Ue4hs_iKY7i-2KynBQ&index=4_

www.koishop.de

Ein weitere Händler nicht ganz so nah, in Wadersloh (mittig zwischen Dortmund und Bielefeld), ist EPS (European Pond Service):





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAoxZE31x3E&t=0s&list=PLdZR-kKgbKp8973Ue4hs_iKY7i-2KynBQ&index=12_

www.koi-eps.com

EPS hat übrigens Oktober-März von 14:00-17:00 Uhr geöffnet, bei O-Fisch muß man einen Termin vereinbaren.

Florians komplette Video-Liste findet Ihr hier: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdZR-kKgbKp8973Ue4hs_iKY7i-2KynBQ


----------



## Michael H (30. Nov. 2018)

Hallo

Koi und Teichgarten Doege......... Köln/ Hürth
Da hab ich die meisten meiner Koi her ....


----------



## Ida17 (5. Dez. 2018)

Hey Teichern,

bei O-Fisch kannst Du auch samstags unverbindlich reinschnuppern, allerdings musst Du dann Zeit mitbringen.
Das hat man mir jedenfalls gesagt  

Wenn Du schöne robuste Eurokoi suchst, empfehle ich Dir Hagmans Teiche in Kevelaer.


----------



## teichern (5. Dez. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hey Teichern,
> 
> bei O-Fisch kannst Du auch samstags unverbindlich reinschnuppern, allerdings musst Du dann Zeit mitbringen.
> Das hat man mir jedenfalls gesagt
> ...



Danke für die Empfehlung, die hatte ich auch schon mal auf dem Radar, ähnlich wie die Koifarm Straeten in Wachtendonk. Schaue ich mir im Frühjahr alle an.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Dez. 2018)

Sag Bescheid, dann schaue ich gerne mit vorbei


----------



## koichteich (7. Dez. 2018)

Moinsen, koi-competence in Witten ist wohl auch gut. Auch im netz zu finden. Habe dort aber noch keine Fischi geangelt. 
VG Andreas


----------

